# My first rag quilt



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

...and I'm so excited!










This was made with flannel and is super soft.
All the instructions I've found call for flannel. Can I use anything else? I'd like to make one for my niece. She's a bit older and all the flannel I find is baby prints. I feel her quilt should have more grown up prints.

I hope the picture posts.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

THAT is adorable. I _love_ rag quilts but just don't have the patience to sit and snip all those seams! I made a rag _bag_, once and that was enough for me. lol

Woven fabrics (usually plaids) will work well, as will denim. But most cottons simply don't fray enough to give a good "rag" look. Unless you back them with something that does, like flannel or denim.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

LOVE THEM!!! I always use flannel on the back but use cottons, denims on the top. Sometimes I make just the border with denim. My husband got me rag quilt scissors for xmas...WOW! Much easier to cut them...I've made 3 since xmas just b/c I had these cool scissors!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really adorable! I bet it will be soft & warm.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I make them out of old blue jeans. Love them!
If I male one for a "little" I make sure to use a piece of jean with a pocket. Sometimes I'll use more than one,
its the perfect place to stash a little toy, or two.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

very cute, great job


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!
This was such an easy project for an amateur like me.
I did use the spring-action scissors to snip the seams and it was a breeze. I can see where using regular scissors would be more difficult and time consuming.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute and snuggly! Nice job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

So cute, love the colors you used!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I LOVE it !


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very beatiful!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

It is pretty and looks so soft and comfy! Great job!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow, that is really nice! Great job! I would love to learn how to make one


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Tirzah said:


> Wow, that is really nice! Great job! I would love to learn how to make one


I used google and youtube for instructions. It was super simple!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh....snuggle time!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Cider  Once I get the sewing thing down I will do that!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

very cute idea~~~


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
GREAT JOB !!!!!!
I LOVE..LUV...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------

